# Talk to me about slings, baby carriers. I hate mine.



## ssmeest (Mar 4, 2003)

Hi Mamas,

I just bought a Heart 2 Heart sling and took it to Guatemala this past weekend and hated it. (BTW it's for sale I don't like the padded rails as it really made our little one sweat, although I really liked the thick padded shoulder. I never really felt secure with him, like if I didn't keep both hands on him he would fall out.

I need something that will be comfy for me and secure feeling so I can use me hands to do other things like handle carry on lugage and flight docs. kwim? ALso something I can put on by myself as I'll be travelling alone.

SO...what do you suggest? Spams are welcome. He'll be a year old when I bring him home, but would like something that would work for a 6 month old should we be blesses with another one next year.

Thanks for your input.

Sandra


----------



## Bippity (Sep 12, 2003)

Love, love love my Hotsling - unpadded!! It's easy, lightweight, beautiful, inexpensive and DD still likes it at 27 pounds (although it is getting harder for me to wear her for very long and she does get red marks behind her knees nowthat she's always in the hip carry).

(maybe look at the Babywearing forum) or www.thebabywearer.com has lots of great suggestions, too.


----------



## PadmaMorgana (Apr 14, 2004)

I second the babywearer site. It is full of good information.

Unpadded slings are cooler and easier to snug tight than padded slings as there is no padding to go through the rings. you can also try pouches, which are not very adjustable, but you just chuck the baby in and go. they are great for a hip carry.

I got my ring sling from a WAHM for relatively cheap. She also has instructions on how to make your own ring slings and pouches. here is the link

For little DD I use a sling all the time, DH uses a backpack carrier with her. We also have a frontpack, but it was never really comfortable for me (I am pretty overweight).


----------



## stayathomecristi (Jul 7, 2004)

Definitely go to the babywearer.com--they have lots of info. I bought my ABC on Ebay--new for $29.

I wish you well. It took me forever to make a decision, but I'm happy with it. I wore my daughter a lot today and it was very comfy.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I would go for a pouch sling, and make sure it's sized correctly. I've found that the higher up and more snug my babe is the more comfortable it is. I would size down if in doubt.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I love my Maya Wrap! Can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## guerrillamama (Oct 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy*
I love my Maya Wrap! Can't say enough good things about it!

same here!


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I loved the maya wrap when he was about 14 months and under. I had a maya wrap look alike I got from ebay that I loved too. The pouches never worked well for me, I am chubby and they just never fit right. After 14 months ish that I preferred the "mei tai" (sp, sounds more like a drink!) style where I could tie him on my back.


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

There is also a babywearing reviews here at MDC. Just head over the babywearing forum and at the top is a link to reviews. Then you can see some comparisons between price, style and what the mama's here at MDC think of each carrier.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

I made an unpadded maya like sling for us.. DS is now 16 months and 24lbs.. I love it.. As long as I have it properly adjusted it is one of the most comfy ways to carry my ds.. I don't have to worry about him falling out, and he really put that to the test today..

Do you have a sewing machine.. Could you make your own.. I make mine with about 2 - 2 1/2 yards of fabric and 2 metal 3in. rings.. You could make a padded shoulder and just have the extra fabric for the tail, but honestly.. I don't need any padding with the unpadded sling in my shoulder area either as long as I have it "capped" over my shoulder, and evenly unfolded across my back..

Best of Luck

Warm Squishy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## cabbage (Jul 31, 2004)

I really like ERGO baby carrier, BUT I am starting to get concerned if there is a chance for bowleggedness, because of the wide spread leg position. Re convinience- I love it !!!!
Does anyone know anything about bowlleggedness and carriers?


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

I second the Hotslings recommendation! I love mine. It has light padding for Jasmine's legs to keep her comfy. Just make sure that you get the right size. And if you don't, it's easy to exchange. www.hotslings.com. And the fabrics are sooo cool!


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

I really loved my Cuddle N Carry, or Packababy. It is a simple unpadded peice of fabric with four long strips, two at top and two at bottom. You tie it around your waist and put baby in underneathe the fabric, facing you so that the fabric holds baby on one side and your body holds baby on the other side. Then put the top strips under toddlers shoulders or around baby and cross over behind your back and tie under baby's bottom. It worked really well for us and I liked that he wasnt covered with fabric but rather was touching me.


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

I have a Girasol and love it. Last time around I had the padded thing, and always felt like the baby was about to fall out, I had to hold her and didn't have full use of both hands. With the wrap sling I can have her in front and still use both arms and even bend over without worrying, or I can put her up high on my back and she can look over my shoulder, pull my hair, go to sleep and I can basically do anything I need to do around the house. On mamatoto.org the wraps are the front cross carry and the tibetan.


----------



## BJewels79 (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree with a Hotsling! I love my fleece pouch! Or even a KKAFP depending on what you want to spend.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Since your child is a little older (will be a toddler) I'm going to agree with the other people who suggested a wrap or ABC (Asian Back Carrier, but you can use it on the front, too). I think when you're dealing with a slightly heavier child AND luggage/a lot of walking, a one shoulder sling can leave you walking a little funny.

For comfort, I just prefer a wrap over an ABC (which is not true for everyone). An ABC is faster to get on for most people, though (although for some reason I find the wrap easier), so that might be something to consider.

Some well-known wraps are: EllaRoo (I have this one and like it)
Storchenwiege
Girasol (this is an EXCELLENT price for these)
Didymos

I would stick to a woven wrap (versus a stretchy) since you will be carrying a one-yr. old.

If you REALLY want a ring sling, I highly recommend the ones by TenToes I find the shoulder infinitely easier to use than that of the Maya Wrap, the pocket fabulous, and the overall look to be neat (and trendy!).


----------



## sheilaames (Oct 20, 2004)

I have the ergo-baby carrier and absolutely love it. I have a 20 some lb. boy. It goes everywhere with me. Ergo stands for ergonomic which means that it's good for the developing spine. It's a natural way for the baby to sit. I wouldn't worry too much about bowleggedness. I didn't have any kind of carrier with my first and he had the worst bowlegs for a while and then outgrew it. Check out the web site for more info. www.ergobabycarrier.com


----------



## stevee (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi,
I have two: My first was The Original Baby Sling by NoJo. It has a padded shoulder that is somewhat comfortable but also cumbersome and bulky, especially under a coat. It also is not entirely easy to carry a tiny baby in. But I carried my son in it from infancy through 4 years old. It was his "little house".

The other I have is my Favorite: The Mayawrap (http://www.mayawrap.com/) is one large, beautiful piece of fabric that is endlessly adjustable. I had my 2 day old daughter in it, and also wore her until she was over 3 years old. It can also can be used as a blanket; you can wear it under a coat, and can easily put a sleeping baby down and open it up loosely enough to extract yourself from it without removing the baby or changing his/her position. It is so easy to nurse in, and because it is so adjustable, you can snuggle your baby very tightly against your skin and still have free hands when needed. My daughter used to love to stand up in it facing out, and I'd make sure there was fabric wrapped around her front and back, and I'd hold her hands or under her armpits, and she'd jump. She also loved to sit facing forward like a kangaroo baby. It's easier in this sling also to swing the baby around toward your back if you're chopping veggies, etc.

good luck.


----------



## udonandbroth (Feb 2, 2004)

I love my Didymos sling. It's kind of expensive, though ($130 or so) but it is 11ft of specially woven (it's very strong) organic fabric from Germany. You can carry the baby in a cradle position for a newborn, front pouch, side and as a back pack. It comes with English instructions on how to tie it. It can also be used as a hammock or climbing rope. They sell them at www.kidsnatureonline.com Both of my kids are obsessed with the Didymos.







Hope this helps


----------



## sheilaames (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey, it's me again. I just can't say enough about the ergo baby carrier. It's great because you can start using it as early as 3 months (at birth if you have the infant insert for it). You can wear it in the front and when they're older you can wear it in the back. It gives me enough support to wear my baby for 2 hours if I have to. It has a nice pocket to carry a hat, keys, diaper, whatever. It also has a nice thing that you can velcroe over the babies head when he/she falls asleep so their head is not bobbing around. Another great thing about it is it's very portable. It folds up into a nice little bag about 2 ft by 6 inches (just an estimate).


----------



## LiamsMommy (Jan 20, 2004)

I was given an Over the Shoulder Baby Holder before my DS was born. Once I got the hang of using I never left home without it! I love it. My LLL leader says she prefers the OTSBH (or any padded ring sling) for chunky or older babies and tddlers and prefers an unpadded ring sling like the Maya for new or smaller babies.

I did purchase the Ergo Baby and I really don't like it at all. My DS is 29 lbs and the sling is getting a little uncomfortable so I purchased it so I could still wear him. Well I tried it for about 20 minutes while doing housework. Both my son and I were glad to have it off. I am going to sell it.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yash77*
I really like ERGO baby carrier, BUT I am starting to get concerned if there is a chance for bowleggedness, because of the wide spread leg position. Re convinience- I love it !!!!
Does anyone know anything about bowlleggedness and carriers?

Actually, that is the best leg and hip position fro proper hip development. The legs need to be supported in a seated position with thighs paralell to the floor. It's carriers like the Bjorn, where the baby's legs hang staright down, that are believed to cause weakening of the hip and pelvis as well as spinal stress. (Unfortunately all the research is in german and hard to come by).

Bowleggedness is caused by rickets, when the bones are too soft to support the body's weight and "bow" out. It is an actual curvature of the bones that should be straight. It's totally unrelated to hip development.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Just so everyone knows, if someone says "Spam" welcome, that just means it's permissable to pm or email them with your business details. MDC offers paid advertising in the form of sig links and banner ads. They don't allow you to post your own link or talk about your business at all in the body of your post, and sig links are allowed only when you pay for them. Just FYI.


----------



## resigned (Jun 20, 2003)

Try kozycarrier.com. These are great and can be easily made too, if you know how to sew.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Tupelo H., thank you for the info on the proper position and bowleggedness. It certainly makes it easier to evaluate carrying positions!

Also, if you ever happen to find good info (that's not in German since I'm not literate in that language either







) on Baby Bjorn type carriers, please post it here! I always "feel" like those carriers are wrong, but since I can't back it up, I'm at a loss. If there really IS nothing wrong with the BB type carriers, at least I can be very happy that people are carrying their babies close to them! My real concern with BB carriers, too, is that parents will outgrow the comfort before the child is ready to not be carried . . .and then parents will be discouraged from babywearing . . .

Anyway, sorry for the OT post!


----------



## Joie1177 (Jun 12, 2003)

I travel alot by myself too. Mostly by train. I haven't tried the airport yet. I have a small wardrobe of slings and carriers. I have one fleece adjustable pouch- verysnug no worries of my babies falling out ever! I have a cotton sling- for warmer weather made by same company of the fleece pouch. I also have the Ergo Carrier -LUV it!!
These items came from www.kangarookorner.com
Also, I just got the Maya pouch w/ the zippers for size adjustment. We are loving that as well.
Now I have a 6mo. and a 2yr. old. I carry them all the time. Usually, just one at a time. However, in the sport of travelling on my own... I wear them both at the same time. I put my 2yr. old in the Ergo on my back, then my 6mo. in the sling on the front.
This works really well without a lot of stress on my body. Please make sure you have a strong set of ore muscles as that is what will be supporting the weight on you.
My next suggestion is... find someone close to you that has some slings and carriers that you would like to use and see how to use them. Paper instructions are very hard to follow. Ususally, someone has better techniques for use anyway. I am probably nowhere near you, but if I am I would be happy to show you.
Best of luck.
Things that are unpadded seem to be most pratical and the Ergo carrier folds right up into a nice little rectangle w/ it's own bag. Slings can fold up and go in diaper bags.


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sheilaames*
I have the ergo-baby carrier and absolutely love it. I have a 20 some lb. boy. It goes everywhere with me. Ergo stands for ergonomic which means that it's good for the developing spine. It's a natural way for the baby to sit. I wouldn't worry too much about bowleggedness. I didn't have any kind of carrier with my first and he had the worst bowlegs for a while and then outgrew it. Check out the web site for more info. www.ergobabycarrier.com

What she said!


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

I love my Ergo..it took some getting used to...but it is my absolute favorite. My hotsling is also fabulous!


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiamsMommy*
I was given an Over the Shoulder Baby Holder before my DS was born. Once I got the hang of using I never left home without it! I love it. My LLL leader says she prefers the OTSBH (or any padded ring sling) for chunky or older babies and tddlers and prefers an unpadded ring sling like the Maya for new or smaller babies.

I had OTSBHs 13 yrs ago when my ds was little. (That was about all that was available back then.) He and I loved it. He was a big chunky boy. We used them for over 3 yrs. I did not find it hot at all, but then we are in the Northeast of the US. It was also fine in the newborn stage.

That said, I purchased 2 like new used Mayas a while ago b/c a twin mom I knew was selling them cheap. I am keeping them for my dds who are 16 and 18 and hopefully won't have babies for at least 5-10 yrs! I do think Mayas would cut into a chunky older baby's thighs... But are they ever gorgeous.

Mayas' non-bulkiness are good for twins b/c you can wear one on each shoulder and sling both babies at once. Or wear a Maya under an OTSBH.


----------



## crzewhtgrl (Sep 15, 2014)

*Ergo causes bow legs*

I'm very concerned about this. My son is now almost 2.5 years old, and he has pretty bad bow legs. I used to wear him in the Ergo a lot! Now I'm realizing that was not a good idea. I'm am also a bit overweight, and his legs were pretty far stretched open the entire time. I'm convinced the Ergo caused the bow legs. I am very upset that Ergo did not warn me of this on their labels. Now I have baby #2 , and I will need to throw out the Ergo... so upsetting to think I caused this, and to have to stop using something that seemed so convenient and helpful.


----------

